

Game Programming Patterns is here and free to read online - sidcool
http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/contents.html

======
sidcool
Best statement in the book:

>“There is no right answer, just different flavors of wrong.”

It struck me pretty hard on my philosophical bone.

Another one:

> a good solution isn’t an accretion of code, it’s a distillation of it

